# Carclo 10025



## LukeA (Sep 2, 2008)

Carclo 10025 is a Lux optic. It's 50mm in diameter and has a FWHM beam width of around 4˚ with a single-die LED. 

I was wondering if any place still carries them in quantities of one. 

The closest I've come is Future and the dreaded "Call for Availability".

Carclo sells them in quantities of 18. That's way too many.

So, does anybody know where I can get a single Carclo 10025?


----------



## Erasmus (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a pre-production sample of a 60mm lens from Carclo, also for Lux LEDs. If you're interested, I might dig it up from somewhere.

EDIT : the reason they made the 60mm lens is that is works much better than the 50mm one, the 60mm lens gives a smooth very concentrated beam while the 50mm has some artifacts in the beam. I have no idea whether the 60mm lens ever went into production, the one I have was sent to my by a Carclo rep and was according to him the one that was going into production.

EDIT 2 : I Googled it and I guess it is item 10144. I also have item 10145 which is a spreader, it makes a line of light instead of a focussed dot. And I have item 10146 which is the holder which keeps the whole thing together.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually, I kind of want the 50mm because I want the optic for a mag mod. I'd like to try an SSC or even an MC-E in it (after all, the 50mm is a 6.2˚ FWHM optic with a 4-die emitter). 

I would certainly accept your offer if I knew of anything that has a bezel ID of 60mm.


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd also be interested to know if these will work with the SSC P7 or Cree MC-E. There's a good thread about them here. Apparently the 10025 fits a [email protected] C/D perfectly and works with the Luxeon V. Problem is that the dome of the P7 and MC-E is larger than that of the Lux V. So does anyone know if it fits and focuses properly with the P7 or MC-E?

Would be nice to know before someone takes one for the team and orders 18 

EDIT:

I've just looked at the PDF diagrams. The opening of the Carclo 10025 is 7mm in diameter. The SSC P7 dome is about 9mm so that *won't* fit but the Cree MC-E dome diameter is a little under 7mm so this *will* fit. Whether or not it focuses is a different matter.


----------



## WeLight (Sep 15, 2008)

I have an order underway to Carclo at the moment, would be prepared to order 18 if there are firm orders. I will put in up on the site today


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 15, 2008)

WeLight said:


> I have an order underway to Carclo at the moment, would be prepared to order 20 if there are firm orders. I will put in up on the site today



Do you know if it works with the Cree MC-E? I'd be interested in one if it did.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> Do you know if it works with the Cree MC-E? I'd be interested in one if it did.



The XR-E doesn't get the die high enough to focus and the optic projects the image of the light source. With an MC-E, the beam would be terrible, even if you could focus it.

_FYI I bought a 10025 from Darkzero. The optic I got is 42mm in diameter. I think the 60mm optic is 50mm in diameter. It seems as though Carclo publishes maximum holder diameter as optic diameter._

Text in italics has been redacted.


----------



## WeLight (Sep 15, 2008)

monkeyboy said:


> Do you know if it works with the Cree MC-E? I'd be interested in one if it did.



Will know when they arrive and try it, it is interesting that it is listed for LUX1 at 3 degree, FWHM, ie total viwing angle but for LUXV it is 6.2 degree, indicating diffusion due to the multiple die


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2008)

WeLight said:


> Will know when they arrive and try it, it is interesting that it is listed for LUX1 at 3 degree, FWHM, ie total viwing angle but for LUXV it is 6.2 degree, indicating diffusion due to the multiple die



I bet I know what it will do. It will have either a huge donut hole, a dark cross, or both

It does work quite well with the SSC P4 though, even if it does project the bond wires. With the SSC, you get aspheric throw in a small, shallow, efficient package.


----------



## monkeyboy (Sep 15, 2008)

LukeA said:


> FYI I bought a 10025 from Darkzero. The optic I got is 42mm in diameter. I think the 60mm optic is 50mm in diameter. It seems as though Carclo publishes maximum holder diameter as optic diameter.



Are you sure you have the right one? The PDF drawings show the the 10025 has a diameter of 50.0mm and the 10144 has diameter of 60.0mm. The drawing doesn't show the holder at all.

Follow this link. -> LED optics and holders -> Lumileds -> Luxeon I -> other optics.

Darkzero's own thread here also shows that the 10025 fits the [email protected] head perfectly and focuses with the Lux V. It's also listed on the Carclo website as being suitable for the Lux V.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2008)

Luke, what part measures 42mm? The entire outside diameter? It should measure 50mm. 

Looking at the pics I have in my old Carclo Review thread, the one pictured does not have the reliefs for the emitter leads like the one I sent you which is strange. Come to think of it, I don't remember if my previous 10025s had these refliefs but it's been a long time.

If I have in fact sent you the wrong optic then I will be more than happy to allow you to return it for a full refund. My apologies. I'm starting to think it is the incorrect optic? If it is the wrong optic then I have no idea what the optic is since it was purchased with all my other Carclo optics. 

Luke, PM sent.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2008)

darkzero said:


> Luke, what part measures 42mm? The entire outside diameter? It should measure 50mm.
> 
> Looking at the pics I have in my old Carclo Review thread, the one pictured does not have the reliefs for the emitter leads like the one I sent you which is strange. Come to think of it, I don't remember if my previous 10025s had these refliefs but it's been a long time.
> 
> ...



I started wondering when I saw the differences from the datasheet in the actual optic. Measuring accurately, the total diameter of the optic is 41.36mm and the total effective diameter is 35.0mm. It truly is a mystery optic.

PM replied.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2008)

LukeA said:


> I started wondering when I saw the differences from the datasheet in the actual optic. Measuring accurately, the total diameter of the optic is 41.36mm and the total effective diameter is 35.0mm. It truly is a mystery optic.
> 
> PM replied.


 
That's not cool. My apologies for the mess I have caused you. A full refund will be issued to you upon receipt. I wonder what this mystery optic is now? It's been sitting with the rest of my leftover Carclo optics for years. Time to play with it now I guess.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2008)

darkzero said:


> That's not cool. My apologies for the mess I have caused you. A full refund will be issued to you upon receipt. I wonder what this mystery optic is now? It's been sitting with the rest of my leftover Carclo optics for years. Time to play with it now I guess.



As far as I can tell, it's not a current product from Fraen, Carclo, or Khatod. Perhaps it's a discontinued Carclo? I can't find any company other than Carclo making reflectored optics.


----------



## Tobias Bossert (Sep 21, 2008)

I own all three typs of those catadioptric reflector optics:
42mm from Litemania, noname China product
50mm from Carclo (10025), looks somewhat yellow or golden
60mm from Carclo (10144), looks clear

All three types do NOT fit to other LEDs than Luxeons. I tried them with SSC P4, Cree XR-E and Edison KLC8. Not able to achieve a satisfying beam at all!

42mm optic is rather low quality, I even failed with original luxeons too!

50mm optic is good for Luxeon I and III, not for K2. But if you multiply the cd/lm of this device with the lm/W of these old Luxeon I and III you end up with a minor cd/W result in the peak of the beam too.

60mm optic is best by far! It fits precisely to Luxeon K2 (also TFFC) giving a sharp rectangular shaped beam. Multiplying its cd/lm with the lm/W of my old K2 TFFC 160 it results in a pretty high cd/W! Unbelievable throw!

Don't try to adopt other LED types to one of these optics, it's not a question of placement only, the other LEDs carry another internal lens. This will destroy the extremely good correction of the optics.

There is another problem handling these devices: They use the front plane for TIR, do not touch it by naked fingers ever, otherwise you run into problems.
The curved surface on the backside and the center of the front plane are metalized and unsealed. This metalization oxidizes under normal humidity of air, you have to pack the device and keep it dry. If you touch the metalization with your fingers, you will destroy it (needs some weeks to take place).


----------

